# Disappointment with PSS (Shipping)



## Thelege (Jun 2, 2010)

We opted to use PSS to move us from the UK to Australia and chose a 40-foot container to move the bulk of our possessions. A small number of essential items that we couldn't take with us on the plane were airfreighted a week in advance of our departure. Our airfreight took 3 weeks to arrive and for a period of days was unable to be located. By the time 3 weeks had passed, more than half the items in our airfreight consignment were either no longer required or we simply had to replace them, thus incurring the additional associated cost. We asked PSS to reconsider their airfreight invoice in light of that but they declined and simply pointed us to the standard terms of our contract. PSS advised that if we did not pay the invoice for the airfreight (£325), then they would withhold our sea shipment (£7,400 fully paid). Whilst we found the packers to be friendly and efficient, we found the experience with the handling of the airfreight frustrating. Given the size of the two invoices, the threat to withhold our sea shipment seems to us to be somewhat excessive and we felt the inability of PSS to offer a gesture of goodwill with the airfreight invoice was disappointing.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

It seems in my experience that you either have a good experience with a shipper or a bad experience.

I have a friend who's moving over in about a months time. The first company she engaged were not on the ball at all, left items (and I mean quite a lot) off the itinerary and then they had the nerve to imply she was pulling a fast one by adding more to the shipment than was agreed. Needless to say she's now using another company.

Sorry you've had a bad experience.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Have yet to hear any BAD reviews of Grace.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

This reminds me of my experience moving from the UK to South Africa. The airfreight consignment arrived very late and only a week before the sea freight container.

I had to buy a couple of suits and others goods to bide us over. The freight company refused to compensate me for my losses. In the end they made a "good-will offer" of a approx $100, which is laughable considering how much additional cost I had to incur.


----------



## KSR (Aug 9, 2011)

*Poor*

I wanted to like PSS but unfortunately had a bad experience with the packing and follow up service. I think the deal is that they outsource to local packing companies, so it's a bit of a postcode lottery. If you happen to know they do a good job in your particular area and you're willing to take the risk, PSS may be fine for you. I was in Bristol, UK. 

If you're interested in the details of my experience: 

When my boxes arrived (I had about 10 sent I think) a couple contained ornaments just chucked in between clothes, not wrapped at all, and the clothes themselves screwed up into bundles. Some of the ornaments arrived chipped or broken, and many of the clothes have not regained their shape, even after professional dry cleaning etc. 

Most specifically though, a family heirloom 19th century antique chair that I had specifically written to them about, and asked them to professionally pack, was just in the box with a thin piece of brown paper around it - no padding, fragile stickers or anything else you might expect. Not surprisingly, it arrived very badly smashed up and will never be fully repairable. 

The insurance turned out not to cover anything like the cost of attempting a repair (especially after the PSS excess was taken from it), so I wrote and asked them if, as a goodwill gesture, they would refund the cost of the "professional packing" service I'd paid for, and which they clearly hadn't provided to the standard anyone would reasonably expect. 

I also mentioned, to be polite, that I was planning to leave an online review. I believe it's fair to let companies know this beforehand, as it makes them aware that their response may be published, gives them a chance to offer their side of story, find out what happened, and make amends if they choose. 

PSS wrote back with what amounted to a pretty ungracious apology, didn't offer any explanation about why the items weren't packed properly (said it was "standard"!), and -most strangely- accused me of threatening them. Most good businesses understand that online reviews take place and are pleased to have them since they attract customers. They don't view it as a threat unless they have something to hide. They also usually appreciate knowing before they offer a response, that it will be included in a review. 

I then received a letter through the post stating "...in order to stop you publishing your opinions on the internet [we are sending the refund for the packing]" Obviously they misunderstood that I would be leaving a review anyway and that the purpose of letting them know was to give them a chance to make things somewhat better beforehand. Anyway, they enclosed a cheque... for £25! It really feels like these people were taking the p*ss - having already kicked me in the teeth by ruining something of huge sentimental value with their shoddy packing service. All in all, very strange and unprofessional.


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

I've heard they are a particularly bad company . I do not intend using them when I move in Jan! You have deo confirmed this for me . That's a shame about the chair


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

We shipped a load of stuff including a car from Saudi to Melbourne a few years ago. Packers only error was failing to cushion some glass framed prints. Most of the dame was done to the car at The Melb end, as I was there when it was loaded in the container and locked up. Within a day of unloading car at agents shed they had flattened the battery by leaving it turned on, then it suffered paint and suspension damage while getting steam cleaned, and somebody stole the petrol cap key. Suspension damage required a new part and a wheel alignment. Then they tried to charge me extra because they had to manhandle some of our goods off the delivery truck into the house - I countered with a quote to fix the car, and they went quiet. The moral is dont trust ANYBODY to pack anything properly, and understand that the insurance on shipped goods is only useful in cases of total loss - it wont cover you for things that dont arrive in the same condition it left.
jp


----------

